# Hermit crabs



## colejohnson73 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hermit crabs anything you can tell me


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2014)

Click on link. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-51007.html More threads available. Just do a hermit crab search in the google bar top right on the forum page


----------



## colejohnson73 (Feb 12, 2014)

It was not found


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 12, 2014)

Hermit crabs WITH TORTS, or just hermit crabs?


----------



## jaizei (Feb 12, 2014)

The link should work now.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 12, 2014)

I love mine! The only thing they do that creeps me out a little is drag their shells (or claws - not sure which) along the glass and it makes a scraping noise that reminds me of Freddy Kruger dragging his finger knives along the wall.


----------



## colejohnson73 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just hermit crabs


----------



## colejohnson73 (Feb 14, 2014)

Where can u get a cheap 10 gallon tank.


Where can i


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 14, 2014)

PetSmart.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 14, 2014)

colejohnson73 said:


> Where can u get a cheap 10 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> Where can i





Craigslist!!!




colejohnson73 said:


> Where can u get a cheap 10 gallon tank.





Craigslist!!!


----------

